# (Semi) New to the game and looking for advice



## oldbigred (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have actually done one carving, nothing too intricate, of a four leaf clover, but am looking to start doing more complicated carvings. I know my first step is to purchase a real carving bar (last time i just used a short normal cutting bar-probably not the safest). I'm just looking for any advice you might have for a new guy. Also, I'm looking for a saw upon which to mount my bar (im very much partial to old homelites- I previously used a little xl) but am considering something along the lines of a homelite super ez (want something with a slightly larger feel than the xl) any thoughts on my saw choice and/or what are some characteristics of the ideal carving saw? along with saws what size tip and chain pitch would you all recommend? Thanks all!


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 13, 2008)

I would start with a rear handle saw, more control than a top handle. Use a 12" bar with a dime tip and play!!!!
I use 1/4" pitch chain (most common on carving bars). A Homelite will work if you can buy a carving bar for it, weight is always something to ponder. Sometimes you are holding your saw in a strange position for extended periods of time.


----------



## RobbinW (Nov 21, 2008)

*Saws & bars*

Hi Oldbigred! I own & have used a good portion of the saws available on the market & out of all of them I have found the Redmax 3200 to be the most dependable & the easiest on my body as Mark has mentioned. THis is an important & maybe the most important factor as once ya get into carving ya dont want to stop, beleive me I have been there with a bad shoulder for a year after. The Max has the least vibration & is about the lightest I have in my arsenal & I now own 8 of them I use for teaching. I have about 5 other types I give to students to use in this group & ask for unbiased opinions after & about 9 out of 10 shoose the Redmax for the same reasons & the other big advantage is the EZ start system they now have similar to the Stihls. I find on average I can carve another 1 to 2 hours per day without any damage as compared to any other saw I have tried!
Thanks, Robbin
http://www.robbinsamazingart.com


----------



## oldbigred (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks for the imput guys!


----------

